# Your Top 20 Favorite Symphonies from 19th Century



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 20 favorite symphonies from 19th century are:
(in chronological order)

1. Elsner - Symphony in C major, Op.11 (1805)
2. Dobrzyński - Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Characteristic", Op.15 (1831)
3. Saint-Saëns - Symphony in F major "Urbs Roma" (1856)
4. Reinecke - Symphony No. 1 in A major, Op. 79 (1858, rev. 1863)
5. Rheinberger - Symphony No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 10 "Wallenstein" (1866)
6. Noskowski - Symphony No. 1 in A major (1875)
7. Reinecke - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 134 (1875, rev. 1888)
8. Rheinberger - Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 87 (1875)
9. Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 (1877)
10. Noskowski - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (1879)
11. Sgambati - Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 (1881)
12. Brahms - Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 (1883)
13. Saint-Saëns - Symphony No.3 in C minor "Organ Symphony", Op. 78 (1886)
14. Gernsheim - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Mirjam", Op. 54 (1887)
15. Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 6 (1894)
16. Reinecke - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 227 (1894)
17. Gernsheim - Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 62 (1895)
18. Martucci - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75 (1895)
19. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13 (1895)
20. Sibelius - Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 (1899)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Balakirev 1
Beethoven 7
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Brahms 4
Bruckner 7 and 9
Dvorak 6 and 8
Glazunov 2
Kalinnikov 2
Magnard 3
Mahler 2
Martucci 2
Mendelssohn 3
Raff 5
Rimsky-Korsakov 2
Saint-Saens 3
Schubert 8
Sibelius 1
Tchaikovsky 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No special order:

Beethoven 5th, 9th
Dvorak 7th, 8th, 9th
Schubert 5th, 9th
Brahms 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th
Tchaikovsky 5th, 6th
Schumann 3rd
Mendelssohn, 3rd, 4th
Bizet Symphony in C
Saint-Saens 3rd
Bruckner 7th
Sibelius 1st


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Mahler 1-4
Bruckner 4, 7, 8, 9
Beethoven 3, 9
Brahms 1-4
Dvorak 8, 9
Sibelius 1
Tchaikovsky 6
Saint-Saëns 3

A rather vanilla list for the most part, so I’ll finish it with a real dark horse that everyone needs to hear: Balakirev 1.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mahler 1-3
Tchaikovsky 1-6, Manfred
Dvorak 9
Glazunov 5
Brahms 1, 4
Beethoven 3, 5-7, 9
Rachmaninov 1


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

All 10 Mahler, Bruckner 4-9, Brahms 1, 4, Beethoven 7, 9.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. Beethoven 9
2. Schubert 9 "Great"
3. Bruckner 8
4. Bruckner 9
5. Bruckner 7
6. Beethoven 7
7. Beethoven 5
8. Brahms 4
9. Brahms 1
10. Tchaikovsky 6
11. Mahler 3
12. Liszt Faust
13. Beethoven 8
14. Mahler 1
15. Dvorak 9
16. Tchaikovsky 5
17. Dvorak 7
18. Beethoven 3
19. Mendelssohn 5 "Reformation"
20. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Isaac Blackburn said:


> All 10 Mahler, Bruckner 4-9, Brahms 1, 4, Beethoven 7, 9.


Only the first four symphonies of Mahler are 19th century.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Well...Beethoven wrote 9 and Dvorak wrote 9 so just add Schubert 5 and Brahms 4.

Ba-da-bing. Ba-da-boom.

Done.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Beethoven – Symphony No. 3
Borodin – Symphony No. 2
Bizet – Symphony no. 1
Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 
Chausson – Symphony in Bb Major
Dvorak - Symphony No. 8
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 3
D’Indy – Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Liszt – Faust Symphony
Magnard - Symphony No. 3
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 
Raff - Symphony No. 5 “Lenore”
Rott – Symphony in E Major
Saint-Saëns – Symphony No. 3 
Schubert – Symphony No. 9
Schumann – Symphony No. 1
Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
Tchaikovsky – Symphony No. 5


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Roger Knox said:


> Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
> Borodin - Symphony No. 2
> Bizet - Symphony no. 1
> Brahms - Symphony No. 3
> ...


How I could forget the Rott and Bizet! The Chausson is another fine choice.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

ORigel said:


> Only the first four symphonies of Mahler are 19th century.


My bad. Mahler 1-4, Bruckner 4-9, Brahms 1, 3, 4, Beethoven 5, 7, 9, Tchaikovsky 4, 6, Schubert 8, 9. 
A rather typical list, but these works have earned their popularity.


----------



## brucknerian1874 (Oct 21, 2020)

Beethoven 5
Berwald 3
Borodin 2
Brahms 4
Bruckner 3, 5, 8
Draeseke 3
Dvorak 7
Franck
Glazunov 5 
Gottschalk 1
Magnard 3 
Mahler 3
Mendelssohn 5
Raff 5
Schmidt 1
Schumann 2, 3
Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Tchaikovsky 6
Schubert 8, 9
Saint-Saens 3
Mahler 2, 3, 4
Liszt Dante
Dvorak 8, 9
Brahms 1, 2, 3, 4
Berlioz Fantastique
Beethoven 3, 5, 6, 7, 9


----------



## eric1 (Oct 27, 2020)

1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 3
3. Mahler 2
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Dvorak 9
6. Berlioz S.F.
7. Schubert 9
8. Brahms 4
9. Mahler 3
10. Beethoven 6
11. Bruckner 8
12. Beethoven 7
13. Bruckner 9
14. Brahms 3
15. Schubert 8
16. Bruckner 7
17. Brahms 1
18. Beethoven 5
19. Mendelssohn 4
20. Dvorak 7

Hon. Mention: Beethoven 8, Mendelssohn 3, Saint Saens 3, Brahms 2, Dvorak 8, Bruckner 5, Mahler 1.


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

1.	Mendelssohn 5
2.	Rott
3.	Saint-Saens 3
4.	Dvorak 9
5.	Mayer 5
6.	Brahms 3
7.	Schumann 3
8.	Mendelssohn 3
9.	Bruckner 9
10.	Bruckner 7
11.	Bennett
12.	Farrenc 3
13.	Schubert 5
14.	Arensky 1
15.	Franck
16.	Mendelssohn 4
17.	Schumann 2
18.	Schumann 4
19.	Tchaikovsky 6
20.	Arriaga


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Beethoven No. 5
2. Beethoven No. 9
3. Tchaikovsky No. 6
4. Tchaikovsky No. 5
5. Beethoven No. 3
6. Beethoven No. 7
7. Tchaikovsky No. 4
8. Beethoven No. 6
9. Dvorak No. 9
10. Dvorak No. 8
11. Tchaikovsky No. 2
12. Dvorak No. 7
13. Tchaikovsky No. 3
14. Beethoven No. 8
15. Kalinnikov No. 1
16. Beethoven No. 4
17. Mendelssohn No. 4
18. Tchaikovsky No. 1
19. Brahms No. 2
20. Kalinnikov No. 2

Honorable mention goes to Brahms No. 3, Mahler No. 4, the first three movements of Mahler's No. 2 (I know a bleeding chunk but I am not fond of the choral portion of the symphony) and Mendelssohn's No. 3., Dvorak Nos. 5 and 6, and Brahms No. 1 and 4. And just because he is the immortal Beethoven, his Symphonies No. 1 and 2.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No order:

All four Schumann
All four Brahms
Sibelius 1
Rachmaninoff 1
Tchaikovsky 4
Saint-Saëns 3
Schubert 8
Beethoven 3, 5, 6, 7
Mendelssohn "Reformation"
d'Indy "French Mountain Air"
Dvořák 7


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ranked by order of preference _today_:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
2. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
3. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
4. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
6. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
7. Brahms - Symphony No. 3
8. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
9. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"
10. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
12. Dvorák - Symphony No. 9 "From the new World"
13. Brahms - Symphony No. 2
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "Great"
15. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6
16. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
17. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
18. Schumann - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
19. Dvorák - Symphony No. 8
20. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Beethoven: Symphony no. III "Eroica"
Brahms: Symphony no. III
Brahms: Symphony no. IV
Bruckner: Symphony no. V
Bruckner: Symphony no. VIII
Mahler: Symphony no. IV
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony
Dohnanyi: Symphony no. I
Dvorak: Symphony no. VII
Dvorak: Symphony no. IX
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. V
Glazunov: Symphony no. II
Glazunov: Symphony no. VI
Rachmaninoff: Symphony no. I
Balakirev: Symphony no. I
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony no. II "Antar" _*or*_
Borodin: Symphony no. II
Rubinstein: Symphony no. II "Ocean"
Scriabin: Symphony no. I
Parry: Symphony no. V
Stanford: Symphony no. V
*Honorable Mentions*


Franck: Symphony in D
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Kalinnikov: Symphonies I and II
Glazunov: Symphonies III and IV
Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. II (original 1872 version)
Stanford: Symphony no. III
Parry: Symphony no. IV
Mendelssohn: Symphonies II and V
Schumann: Symphonies II and III
Bruckner: Symphonies IV, VII, and IX
Schubert: Symphonies III and IX
Beethoven: Symphonies V and VIII
Mahler: Symphony no. III
Liszt: Faust and Dante Symphonies
Sibelius: Kullervo and Symphony no. I
Sokalsky, Vladimir: Symphony in G minor


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Bruckner 8
2. Bruckner 4
3. Bruckner 3
4. Bruckner 9
5. Bruckner 5
6. Bruckner 2
7. Tchaikovsky 5
8. Tchaikovsky 6
9. Tchaikovsky 4
10. Bruckner 7
11. Schubert 9
12. Bruckner 6
13. Bruckner 0
14. Beethoven 9
15. Beethoven 3
16. Dvorak 9
17. Dvorak 8
18. Beethoven 5
19. Beethoven 7
20. Saint-Saens 3

also notable: Mahler 2, Rimsky-Korsakov 3, Beethoven 6, Liszt Faust, Bruckner 00, 1, Rott 1


----------

